# 2022 East Cape 25 Hybrid Build



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I know it's not a Micro, but I am very excited to add the Bay to my small fleet.

My Bay is currently in the various molds and the hull is almost ready for infusion.

My EC Bay is a fairly simple, and versatile build, as I want to use it for fly fishing, scalloping, lobstering, spring days, and long offshore runs here on the Nature Coast. That means no T-top or tower.

My set up includes:


Standard Narrow console, no jump seat
Standard Pipe base with (upgrade) Llebroc bench seat and Yeti Loadout storage below
Rear seating package with back rest
36v I-pilot on PowerPux with Lithium battery
Twin PowerPole Blades
Standard 300 Zuki with fly-by-wire controls
Standard Jack plate with blinker switch
Standard 50 gallon+ aft well and 15 gallon+ pitch well
Standard 133 gallon fuel tank
Standard dual axle aluminum Ramlin trailer with mag wheels, spare tire and (upgrade) spare hub and SS axles
All Ice Blue (dipped) (standard)
Simrad electronics
Swim platform with ladder extension
BlackOps (standard)
Standard 10 flush SS rod holders
Standard 3 flush SS cleats
Standard all locking hatches with gas shocks and piano hinges
Standard 4 cup holders
Standard (2) fly rod capable rod lockers with storage for 6 rods (almost 10')
Standard insulated fish box and built-in cooler
Standard LED live well and Nav lights
Standard wind shield
Standard flip up, under gunnel rod holders (each gunnel)
Full Bimini top with concealed hardware for easy removal
Raw water wash down
LED underwater lights


I'm sure I missed a few things, but you get the point. Mine is mostly a standard build, which, as you can see, has a ton of premium options. My boat will be available for viewing at quite a few boat shows this year if anyone is curious. Lots of pics coming soon!

This pic is of one of the very many hatches leaving the skinning shop prior to coring and infusion.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Can’t wait for more pics. Standard 133gallon fuel tank? Wow!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Can’t wait for more pics. Standard 133gallon fuel tank? Wow!


If you are unfamiliar, here are a few shots of some other finished boats from the website:


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Renegade said:


> If you are unfamiliar, here are a few shots of some other finished boats from the website:
> 
> View attachment 215243
> 
> ...


Yes love them. Hey is the hull foam filled at all? I can still fly fish off my Dorado with a full tower. ( I love that bottom pic with second station.)


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats! Love the layout of these boats. I'd build one simple like that too if it were me. Can't wait for the pics


----------



## sshaw251 (Sep 3, 2020)

Awesome. Set up perfectly


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Yes love them. Hey is the hull foam filled at all? I can still fly fish off my Dorado with a full tower. ( I love that bottom pic with second station.)



They are foamed! The foam is sealed outboard of the stringers to ensure no failures. 

I know it’s possible to fly with a tower but it’s not ideal. Also, I really wanted the Bimini for scalloping, spearing, lobstering and spring chillin. 

I did think hard on the second station though. The one pictured is my personal favorite of our dual station boats.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

They are awesome ! You must be living Right! 😉
Following 👍


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Did you consider the Flats Tower configuration? I really like that set up.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

RollTide1000 said:


> Did you consider the Flats Tower configuration? I really like that set up.


I did! I know the owner of that boat and it was local to me in Sarasota. They fish that thing hard out to 60 miles! It’s a cool boat. 

I heavily considered it living in Homosassa and also considered running a Porta Bracket for the high lift and speed of lift. That’s similar to a lot of boats here. 

I have the Vantage and I am also going to slide into a Glide or a very minimal Caimen soon as well, so for my purposes I decided against the flats set up.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If I had that, I'd have a really nice T-Top made for it ,that sun gets unbearable in the middle of the day....plus it would be nice storage room if done right! I had a Big T-Top on my 2220 Keywest and I can't see fishing without one! The control box and extra rod holders was a plus...you can also rig up a misting system 😉👍with the T-Top that would be a real crowd pleaser 😊


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> If I had that, I'd have a really nice T-Top made for it ,that sun gets unbearable in the middle of the day....plus it would be nice storage room if done right! I had a Big T-Top on my 2220 Keywest and I can't see fishing without one! The control box and extra rod holders was a plus...you can also rig up a misting system 😉👍with the T-Top that would be a real crowd pleaser 😊


They have their place for sure!

For my needs I want either all of the shade or none of it, so I’m going with the removable Bimini top instead.

I say it all the time, the perfect boat is 6 boats!😜


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I've have a stainless frame Bimini on my 18 panga and it's pretty good goes with the panga style better than a T-Top,but first thing I missed when I had a OH-Chit moment was the solid hand support the T-Top offered...LOL


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing it come alive. Here is mine.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

They make a badass bayboat! Congrats


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

One question " Will you adopt me " ? 🙂


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

SC on the FLY said:


> They make a badass bayboat! Congrats


Jealous for sure, badass!


----------



## PrinceOfTides (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

All components have been infused except the hull, which is heading to skinning! I’ll be in the shop Saturday and I will grab some more shots.


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

76mako23 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it come alive. Here is mine.


I’m in line for the new open. Trying to decide between the Mercury V8 300 or the 400S. What was the deciding factor with going with the 350?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Tenacvols said:


> I’m in line for the new open. Trying to decide between the Mercury V8 300 or the 400S. What was the deciding factor with going with the 350?


Go big or go home😇


----------



## draggin flies (4 mo ago)

the addition to a bay boat was the best thing I ever did enjoy it


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tenacvols said:


> I’m in line for the new open. Trying to decide between the Mercury V8 300 or the 400S. What was the deciding factor with going with the 350?


The V 350 is the best 350 out IMO. I would have considered fhe V8 300 but they were too new for my liking back when I built mine 2018/2019. I like proven and the 350 seemed to have a really good reputation. Never really considered the 400 not sure why but I believe back then the warranty wasn’t as good but I might be thinking of the 450. If you want to chat feel free to shoot me a text or call anytime. 813-545-3507.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

76mako23 said:


> The V 350 is the best 350 out IMO. I would have considered fhe V8 300 but they were too new for my liking back when I built mine 2018/2019. I like proven and the 350 seemed to have a really good reputation. Never really considered the 400 not sure why but I believe back then the warranty wasn’t as good but I might be thinking of the 450. If you want to chat feel free to shoot me a text or call anytime. 813-545-3507.


Thank you sir. I’m always open to customer experiences.

I probably should have mentioned that I am the East Cape sales rep.


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

76mako23 said:


> The V 350 is the best 350 out IMO. I would have considered fhe V8 300 but they were too new for my liking back when I built mine 2018/2019. I like proven and the 350 seemed to have a really good reputation. Never really considered the 400 not sure why but I believe back then the warranty wasn’t as good but I might be thinking of the 450. If you want to chat feel free to shoot me a text or call anytime. 813-545-3507.


I think I’m going to go with the 300R. From talking with the Merc tech rep it seems I’m only giving up about 3 MPH on the top end and I’ll save some money….


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tenacvols said:


> I think I’m going to go with the 300R. From talking with the Merc tech rep it seems I’m only giving up about 3 MPH on the top end and I’ll save some money….


That’s a great motor. If I was building today that’s most likely the motor I would go with. They were just too new back when we built.


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Thank you sir. I’m always open to customer experiences.
> 
> I probably should have mentioned that I am the East Cape sales rep.


Nice! I see you’re on the nature cost. What area?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

76mako23 said:


> Nice! I see you’re on the nature cost. What area?


 Homosassa


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Tenacvols said:


> I think I’m going to go with the 300R. From talking with the Merc tech rep it seems I’m only giving up about 3 MPH on the top end and I’ll save some money….


Downside is warranty. 1 year


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Homosassa


Cool! We are in Tarpon Springs and I work in Hernando and Citrus counties. I’ve been batting around the idea on a skiff for a while. Maybe I can pick your brain sometime?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Fuel tank is going in and prepped for assembly.


----------



## Tenacvols (Apr 1, 2020)

Renegade said:


> Downside is warranty. 1 year


That’s not what Merc’s website is showing. Granted, the table is dated June 2021 but it’s still active on Merc’s website. Is that a new development? However, I’ve heard that you can’t extend the original warranty past 3 years…


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I made a few adjustments and changes to my build which slowed things down a bit, but we are cranking again. I think it is fair to say that mine will be really unique and will hopefully set a new comfort benchmark for our boats! Here are a few shots before the deck went on:


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Renegade said:


> I made a few adjustments and changes to my build which slowed things down a bit, but we are cranking again. I think it is fair to say that mine will be really unique and will hopefully set a new comfort benchmark for our boats! Here are a few shots before the deck went on:
> 
> View attachment 223238
> 
> ...


What adjustments did you make to add comfort?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

76mako23 said:


> What adjustments did you make to add comfort?


I completely switched my seating. You’ll see the finished product next month. Front loungers with backrest and sides, Llebroc bench, and full back seats are a you things.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks sweet bud


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Can I get a ride when its done?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

rovster said:


> Can I get a ride when its done?


I will make myself available for demos for serious buyers. For all others, I will run some tarpon, scallop and sunset cruise charters.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Seriously sweet boat man! That trailer looks killer as well!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Seriously bad ass bay boats! Congrats!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Our rigging shop is pretty tight


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking very cool Josh. I definitely want to come out and fish that boat with you. I'll probably be heading out that way early spring anyway.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Looking very cool Josh. I definitely want to come out and fish that boat with you. I'll probably be heading out that way early spring anyway.


I’d love to take you out! Let me know some dates when you can. That’s show season!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Wet testing tomorrow!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good. Really like the toe kick on the console.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That thing is huge. My HPXT could fit in the cockpit.


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 27, 2015)

I swore off bay boats after a Pathfinder mistake I made when my son was born. These things have me re-considering my position.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That thing is huge. My HPXT could fit in the cockpit.


The dimensions are 24’10” X 8’6”, same as my Yellowfin 24. My YF24 would fit in this boat. It’s a beast.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Jasonp said:


> I swore off bay boats after a Pathfinder mistake I made when my son was born. These things have me re-considering my position.


Let me know if you want a demo ride


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Renegade said:


> The dimensions are 24’10” X 8’6”, same as my Yellowfin 24. My YF24 would fit in this boat. It’s a beast.


Ran out to the Chandeleurs on my buddy’s YF24/Yamaha 300 about a decade ago. Nice rig!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Renegade said:


> The dimensions are 24’10” X 8’6”, same as my Yellowfin 24. My YF24 would fit in this boat. It’s a beast.


Picked up my vantage today and took a peek at your rig it’s is bad to the bone!! And huge! Loving my dipped color and yours too


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Picked up my vantage today and took a peek at your rig it’s is bad to the bone!! And huge! Loving my dipped color and yours too


What’s a dipped color?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s a dipped color?


It’s when every component is the same color.


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 27, 2015)

Renegade said:


> Let me know if you want a demo ride


Appreciate the offer but in all honestly I need to make the decision to spend that kind of money before a sea trial. I know the demo ride would be just a formality.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Renegade said:


> The dimensions are 24’10” X 8’6”, same as my Yellowfin 24. My YF24 would fit in this boat. It’s a beast.


so we could throw my dolphin in the cockpit and run over the Bahamas and fish right?
That boat is awesome!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Wet test complete and ready for final pipe work and finish


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jasonp said:


> I swore off bay boats after a Pathfinder mistake I made when my son was born. These things have me re-considering my position.


That's because it was a Pathfinder no where near East Cape quality.


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 27, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's because it was a Pathfinder no where near East Cape quality.


Trust me, I fully understand.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Featherbrain said:


> Seriously sweet boat man! That trailer looks killer as well!


Yes!!! Sweet trailer


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Yes!!! Sweet trailer


I think Ramlin makes the best trailers in the business!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Renegade said:


> Wet test complete and ready for final pipe work and finish


Great looking rig. Love the walk-on gunwales. The pictures make the forward casting deck look like an aircraft carrier, lol. Congrats!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Great looking rig. Love the walk-on gunwales. The pictures make the forward casting deck look like an aircraft carrier, lol. Congrats!


That is how it feels up there! It’s huge! Tons of storage too.


----------

